# Hear a "Thump" when press in clutch...?



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thinking about buying a friend's '95 240Sx SE that I just replaced the head gasket on, but while taking it for a test drive, I heard a "thump" from the rear of the car when pressing in the clutch (sounded like a bowling ball in the trunk!). I first thought U-joint, but that would make more sense on the RELEASE of the clutch. It was more prominent from the 1st-to-2nd, and 2nd-to-3rd gear changes, but again, when pressing-IN the clutch to change gears.

Any ideas? Is there a tranny or differential mount that may need replacing?

I haven't crawled under yet to inspect, but hope it's nothing MAJOR!

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the tranny rear mount; it might be separated.

Check the differential mounting bolts to insure they are tight. Check all the rear suspension mounting bushings for excessive cracks/missing pieces.

Check the driveshaft joints and the middle bushing mount.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

also check the diff for wear or look for a bowling ball in the trunk :thumbup:


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Will take a look at everything mentioned (there is no bowling ball though ), but did notice that it's more noticeable when braking than when pressing in the clutch (sorry for the premature posting!). It seems that when there is a shift in the weight of the car (either forward or backward) is when the "thump" is happening. I had passengers in the back of it today, and for the life of me, could not get the car to make this sound, so maybe it's the struts? Seems like when there is weight on them, there are not extending all the way out and making this "thump"...???


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

My 240 did that before I swapped it. I just figured it was the differential. Mine used to do it when you let off the gas, then pushed in the clutch after it starts to engine brake, it would thump just like you said. Is there oil on the rear differential? It's probably gone bad if it's thumping. Time to get a LSD!!


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

I know exactly what your talking about. I had this exact problem about 6 months ago. It was my subframe bushings. After awhile they start to seperate from the metal and breakdown. That's what was causing my problems and the thumping. It would do it whenever I would shift during certain RPM ranges. You can check them out, they're in front of your rear tire between the fenderwell and the subframe. And when you order the subframe bushing, get these http://www.lsauto.com/suspension.asp instead of the Nismo ones. I found these after I put in my Nismo subframe bushings and they're almost just as expensive.


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Can someone take a look at my subframe bushings? SubFrame Bushings 

From what I've read online, replacing is a BIG job; requiring two people, a sawzall, torches, prybars, etc..., and wondered if these are an alternative: Bushing Collars 

Has anyone used these "collars" instead of replacing, or are these just to firm-up bushings in good condition?

Thanks again for all the replies!!!


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey just to let you DR69 I just emailed you with the info. Hope it helps some.


----------

